# best bang for your buck fish finder with GPS and water temp



## caver101 (Aug 23, 2010)

I feel the need to add GPS to my cast and blast boat. Going to be hunting a new area this year with some long winding river channel runs way before daylight (not to mention fog). Feel its a needed addition this year. A swivel mount is also a needed accessory too. Mounting the unit at the drivers console for navigation, but needs to swivel 180 degrees for when I am fishing off the front deck. The bigger the screen the better...I am not asking for much, lol. (color would be nice too, lol)

Seriously, whats the best deal going for GPS/fishfider with water temp?

Been looking at all the normal suspects/brands in bass pro.....


----------



## redbug (Aug 23, 2010)

do a google search and you will find what you are looking for.
be sure to look into what units have the detailed maps built in versus the ones that need the map chip at an extra charge.
the chip may be the way to go if you are only fishing a certain area of the country.
I have a 7" screen on mine and find it very easy to view i had a 5"screen that was hard to see the detail.
I would suggest placing the unit on a ram mount that you can turn to any angle you want.
I am runnin the Lowrance hds7 with the structure scan I love the unit it has the insight usa maps built in
the other thing to remember is newer color units will suck the life out of your battery. 
a lot of the guys with the bigger glass boats that fish tournaments are starting to add a 5th battery 2 for cranking in parallel
to cover all the electronics and pumps in the boats
You will be able to beat the price that bps or cabelas offers if you look around


----------



## Bubba (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm not up to speed on all the current models, but from what I have found....One really good site to purchase GPS and/or depthfinder units is here.....https://www.threeriversmarine.net/. This site seems to do alot of business, and I beleive has about the best prices as well. Might be worth checking them out.


----------



## redbug (Aug 23, 2010)

Bubba said:


> I'm not up to speed on all the current models, but from what I have found....One really good site to purchase GPS and/or depthfinder units is here.....https://www.threeriversmarine.net/. This site seems to do alot of business, and I beleive has about the best prices as well. Might be worth checking them out.


they are one of the places that offers better prices that bps if you look hard enough you may even beat them depending on what unit you choose


----------



## ohiobass (Aug 26, 2010)

I think the Lowrance HDS-5 is a good one! Best thing is it has an internal gps antenna. :beer:


----------



## Troutman3000 (Aug 26, 2010)

caver101 said:


> I feel the need to add GPS to my cast and blast boat. Going to be hunting a new area this year with some long winding river channel runs way before daylight (not to mention fog). Feel its a needed addition this year. A swivel mount is also a needed accessory too. Mounting the unit at the drivers console for navigation, but needs to swivel 180 degrees for when I am fishing off the front deck. The bigger the screen the better...I am not asking for much, lol. (color would be nice too, lol)
> 
> Seriously, whats the best deal going for GPS/fishfider with water temp?
> 
> Been looking at all the normal suspects/brands in bass pro.....




If you dont need to have them both in one unit there is a great fishfinder (Eagle Fishmark 640c)on sale at BPS for 179.00 (regular price 449.00). They also make a gps version the Eagle Fish Elite 640c they are being discontinued and can be bought for less than 400.00 at most places. I love the 640's they have 640 vertical pixels, you can see a bass fart 40 feet underwater with this finder/gps.


----------



## caver101 (Aug 26, 2010)

I found it for $409 on Amazon.com

Where can you find it cheaper?


----------



## mfreeman451 (Aug 26, 2010)

get a Ram Mount, you can position it however you'd like.

I have a handheld GPS in my boat that plugs into a cigarette lighter adapter - I can use it in both of my boats and for whatever else.. I went with the Garmin Gpsmap 60csx, which is onsale most places these days for 199$


----------

